# Could this be the end of Mcdonalds?



## Bribie G (17/10/15)

American story posted on various sites but surely this would percolate through to Australia in due course .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/15)

I dont think we will see the end of Macca's in the near future

They are to big and convenient for Joe Public

They are slowly changing the menu's to a more healthy style in-line with public demand

Personally I avoid going there, just dont see the value, but in saying that, when you have spent 4hrs in a car with winging kids and you just want to pull in and get something quick they do the job

They are like Bunnings & masturbation.....no one ever admits it


----------



## Benn (17/10/15)

Good! I hate clowns.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/10/15)

The end of Mcdonalds happened for me about 15 years ago.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/15)

My ex sometimes drops the kids off early...with a Maccas bag.....fckn shits me


Whats worse is the kids dont even eat it anymore...so I dont know why she does it

I have not taken my kids to Macca's for about 5yrs


----------



## Bridges (17/10/15)

22 years for me. Don't miss that shit at all.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> The end of Mcdonalds happened for me about 15 years ago.


I lied about that. When travelling overseas, Mcdonalds is a great public toilet.


----------



## mfeighan (17/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I lied about that. When travelling overseas, Mcdonalds is a great public toilet.


Yup a lot cheaper than paying 1euro for a pisser. When the poor lady asked me to pay after visiting one i told her to clean the toilet better next time


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/10/15)

I confess! I indulge on the odd McDonalds crap posing positive values etc. They do some incredible stuff like crispy Jalapeno's in a chicken burger. Those Jalapenoes are so crispy its freaky. Freaky because of the list of undefinable ingredients that come with it. Sterilization requirements of mass supplied food. 
I'll take my own grown ferment/pickled Jalapeno's that are just as crispy with proactive gut value. It is easier on your gut than artificial sterilized fast food.

Basically saying McDonalds in desperation and lack of choice while traveling?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/10/15)

Those sugar laden buns and chips....


----------



## Brew Forky (18/10/15)

Macca's is no way a staple for me, but I'll happily pull over ever couple of months for a couple of Cheese Burgers or Big Macs by themselves. No shame in that. I feel sorry for the Kids though, who think that is normal, because that is all they have been fed. Seen it in more than a few circumstances and is quite sad. So die McDonalds, I've got your Big Mac sauce recipe saved on my hard drive anyway.


----------



## welly2 (18/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I lied about that. When travelling overseas, Mcdonalds is a great public toilet.


Ah, the old McShit and Lies.


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/15)

Handy for long trips but that's about it for us. Though even now there are other options


----------



## niftinev (18/10/15)

no maccas where i live and efn glad, live by the sea and wish someone would open a good fish n chips shop though


----------



## Fylp (18/10/15)

I don't mind maccas. I reckon it gets a bad wrap. It is fast food, a guilty indulgence for me. If you eat it all the time it will probably kill you, but so will too much beer.


----------



## sp0rk (18/10/15)

Maccas in America is shit tier food, hardly anyone buys it anymore
Maccas in Australia is leagues ahead of anything overseas, any "new fresh" ideas they come up with (McCafe, Build your own burger, etc) are tested here first because our market is just the right size to test something on a big scale, but it's not too big to be a huge capitol loss if it fails
It may die in the states, but it's going great guns here, I know a few franchisees and they say they're making a mint right now
That said I don't eat the shit, I'm trying to shift my gut, not make it bigger


----------



## Mardoo (18/10/15)

Gotta agree. Macca's in the Ststes is awful compared to what you get here.


----------



## Batz (18/10/15)

> Could this be the end of Mcdonalds?


Where would the heifers go?


----------



## NewtownClown (18/10/15)

McDonald's Australia has posted 10 consecutive months of profit and McDonald's US has seen 3 years of falling profit; but US McD. is only 40% of their global business.
So, no, not the end of the business but perhaps the end of a few executive careers


----------



## BobtheBrewer (18/10/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I lied about that. When travelling overseas, Mcdonalds is a great public toilet.


Except in Budapest where you have to pay!


----------



## spog (18/10/15)

Gunna be a lot of pissed off cops about the place


----------



## JDW81 (18/10/15)

The McShit near my place is always packed with kids and adults alike. I suspect the franchise owners are raking it in and aren't too worried about profits being down in the US&A.

JD


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> <chop>
> 
> They are like Bunnings & masturbation.....no one ever admits it </chop>


I admit that I have been shopping at Bunnings. They have cheap TSP for my SS fermentor.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Those sugar laden buns and chips....


...and those Sugar buns, Ooops, I think I'm admitting to the other one you mentioned.
Hey, no one judges beer if they're not honest...


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

spog said:


> Gunna be a lot of pissed off cops about the place


I'd have a bit of sympathy for them if I'd ever seen them booking all the pricks that throw bagfulls of McDonalds crap out their car windows.


----------



## kevinj (18/10/15)

Y do they panda to the health nuts, that don't eat there anyway. 
I yous to go there for the french fries, now I DON'T go there because of the french fries.
If the burgers shrink any more they will disappear up there own assent.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/15)

kjg said:


> Y do they panda to the health nuts, that don't eat there anyway.


Image and marketing


----------



## spog (19/10/15)

real_beer said:


> I'd have a bit of sympathy for them if I'd ever seen them booking all the pricks that throw bagfulls of McDonalds crap out their car windows.


That gives me the shits seeing slobs doing that.


----------



## pcmfisher (19/10/15)

I reckon we need something like http://www.in-n-out.com/ in Australia.

They've only got about 4 things on the menu.

No pampering to the healthy there.

As with all fast food meals in the US they come with a bucket size cup of coke.


----------



## spog (19/10/15)

No more stereotypical obese yanks ?


----------



## SBOB (19/10/15)

pcmfisher said:


> I reckon we need something like http://www.in-n-out.com/ in Australia.


Double double animal style... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Goose (19/10/15)

I will fess to the occasional big mac craving when hungry and succumb maybe once or twice a year.

But I do have regrets after eating it. Maybe because I watched "Supersize me". Tells it all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IitBvdNskZA


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/10/15)

I am in the realization of how we evolved for over a million years on foods before refrigerators were invented.


----------



## spog (19/10/15)

Food in refrigerators ! Here I am thinking they were invented to keep beer cold.


----------



## manticle (19/10/15)

I shop at bunnings all the time.
Mostly shelving units and timber for work, occasional accessories like door latches, potting mix. List goes on.

Never, ever tools though.

Can't remember the last time I ate maccas. Give me a real burger. You could eat 5 of those soggy plastic cheeseburgers and still be hungry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/15)

Local take away does awesome hamburgers for $7...including egg...flat out eating them they are that big

Same volume as 10 Big Macs


----------



## Benn (19/10/15)

I reckon Maccas have been sneaking their prices up without me noticing, the last couple of times we took the people mover throug the drive through it cost nearly $40 for the 5 of us and that's just for their standard Mc shit. It's the same as the local chicken shop or fish n chip joint. I'd rather give my money to the small business.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/15)

Not only that, the size has been shrinking


----------



## Benn (19/10/15)

Imagine the "nutrition panel" on an old school Quarter Pounder, Elvis would have been foaming over that shit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/10/15)

Being able to grab a 'mccafe' coffee from the drive through on the way to work is great, the kids make a half decent cappuccino these days.


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/15)

Goose said:


> I will fess to the occasional big mac craving when hungry and succumb maybe once or twice a year.
> 
> But I do have regrets after eating it. Maybe because I watched "Supersize me". Tells it all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IitBvdNskZA


2.2 hrs of sensationalist shockumentary dramatized horse shit. Still cant believe this drivel was nominated for an Academy award for 'Best Documentary feature'. Documentary? Really? If that means a case study into how actual science and research is _not_ done, then I guess it deserves it. Seems Spurlock graduated from the Michael Moore school of film making. Look up the Illinois University docco _ Portion Size Me _for a far more balanced approach to the subject of fast food and health. Eat 5000 cals of _any_ food per day whilst sitting on your arse and watch your weight skyrocket and health markers plummet. He could just as easily gone after Subway or the local kebab shop. 
There is nothing intrinsically wrong with the food. If you're stupid enough to wash down Big Macs with sugary 1000 cal plus thickshakes aon a daily basis you deserve all arterial plaque and type 2 diabetes you get. 

McDonald's isn't about winning Michelin stars for its food any more than Star Wars is about accurately portraying the physics interstellar travel and robotics, its about marketing and franchising. 
Thats said, if I'm on the run, hungry and have a fist full of change in the console, two or three chicken & mayo burgers are looking alright.


----------



## Phoney (20/10/15)

I have to admit, Maccas breakfast is OK on occasion. About the only times I will buy it is at the airport before an early morning flight.

$7 for a bacon & egg mcMuffin, coffee and hashbrown vs $16 for shitty bacon and egg roll and coffee from any other airport cafe is justifiable. 

Any other time I eat it, I always regret it about an hour later. It sits in your stomach like a lump of concrete. I cant eat Burger King anymore either.


----------



## mr_wibble (20/10/15)

Dave70 said:


> [...] any more than Star Wars is about accurately portraying the physics interstellar travel and robotics, its about marketing and franchising.


'Ken What?!

Next you'll be saying they're not real bagels on Princess Leia


----------



## dannymars (20/10/15)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI6ioPSKUgQ


----------



## pcmfisher (20/10/15)

SBOB said:


> Double double animal style... mmmmmmmm


oh yesss. animal fries..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/15)

Mr Wibble said:


> 'Ken What?!
> 
> Next you'll be saying they're not real bagels on Princess Leia


She grabbed her brother kissed him hard on the mouth. Wearing some Jewish bread product on your head is small potatoes.


----------



## kaiserben (20/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> I've got your Big Mac sauce recipe saved on my hard drive anyway.


I don't suppose you'd share that sauce recipe?


----------



## NewtownClown (20/10/15)

http://www.food.com/recipe/big-mac-sauce-519762
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/mcdonalds-big-mac-sauce-goes-5089130
The sauce hasn't been a secret for years


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/15)

News to me.
I always thought it was slightly off aioli and chives.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/15)

Phoney said:


> I have to admit, Maccas breakfast is OK on occasion. About the only times I will buy it is at the airport before an early morning flight.
> 
> $7 for a bacon & egg mcMuffin, coffee and hashbrown vs $16 for shitty bacon and egg roll and coffee from any other airport cafe is justifiable.
> 
> Any other time I eat it, I always regret it about an hour later. It sits in your stomach like a lump of concrete. I cant eat Burger King anymore either.


I used to work with a bloke who called a McDonalds breakfast an Araldite breakfast

Coffee + Hashbrown & McMuffin set hard in your guts and took all day to digest


----------



## Droopy Brew (22/10/15)

The article sounds like a bit of bitchn n moanin from some franchise owners who are struggling and aren't happy with the changes made by the board. Like any business, it doens't matter how big or successful you are, there will come times when you need to incorporate changes to keep with market demands. Some will be successful, some wont ,but changes need to be made to remain viable. You will always get a % of staff that don't like change.


----------



## spog (22/10/15)

I played cooking with my grand daughter this evening,I had to make believe I was eating one of her plastic cooked eggs,bugger me if the taste wasn't he same as a hungry mac pus burger.

Question: 
Where the hell do fast food joints get their eggs,bacon,patties etc from , a frigging plastic factory ?
And don't get me started on the cheese,I haven't had a take away hungry mac pus for yonks but the last time was similar to chewing on a piece of yellow plastic,fark me .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

I make my kids home made bacon and egg muffins


Ironically the eggs, bacon and muffin are probably the same as what they use


----------



## glenwal (23/10/15)

The designed by you thing they have going at the moment is actually pretty good.

The bun is much better, you can get real cheese, the chilli jam is pretty good, and you can make a real sized burger with the lot. I've actually felt full and satisfied, which you just don't get from their normal menu. It's not cheap though (my last one was like $18 for the meal), but it's worth it when stopping with the kids on long drives (which is what maccas is for right?)

I wish they hadn't changed to whatever healthy oil they use for their chips now though, they were so much better back when they used lard.


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/15)

Glen W said:


> The designed by you thing they have going at the moment is actually pretty good.
> 
> The bun is much better, you can get real cheese, the chilli jam is pretty good, and you can make a real sized burger with the lot. I've actually felt full and satisfied, which you just don't get from their normal menu. It's not cheap though (my last one was like $18 for the meal), but it's worth it when stopping with the kids on long drives (which is what maccas is for right?)
> 
> *I wish they hadn't changed to whatever healthy oil they use for their chips now though, they were so much better back when they used lard.*


Dam right. I'll take lard over trans fat infused vegetable oil any day. (though its only 1% trans fat according to Mc Donalds) 
Duck fat would be even tastier. 

Its actually worse, and demonstrably so to imply such foods as healthy - eg, the populace seems to be getting fatter and fatter despite _light _and _99% fat free_ everything. 

For **** sake, cut the euphemisms and just come out and say 'yeah, our chips are fried in saturated fat, not particularly healthy, but dam tasty. So make eating them an occasion rather than a staple and you'll likely be just fine'. 

And for the record, you cant design your own fries. I've requested mine to be cooked a little longer until slightly crispier and had my request refused. Well then, I shall take my business elsewhere, said I.


----------



## GalBrew (24/10/15)

Glen W said:


> I wish they hadn't changed to whatever healthy oil they use for their chips now though, they were so much better back when they used lard.


Lard right! I thought they used tallow?


----------

